#       ,

## Mariya78

, 
  ,  ()     (2019 )   ,          ,          ,  ,  , ,  -  .          ?   ?       ?              .,           ,  ?  .

----------


## .

> ?


 .             -   .




> ,           ,


   -

----------


## deklarant_

> , 
>   ,  ()     (2019 )   ,          ,          ,  ,  , ,  -  .          ?   ?       ?              .,           ,  ?  .


            171-  22.11.1995 
               .
               ,     

 16. .7. ( )
 ()  ,     ,     .
 16..4
               ,    .
             ,    
 (),   ().
        03.07.2016

5.          ,  :
   ,      .


 20. 
3.         :
                     (_   )
_
..     ,            ,  .5..16

  50764-2009   .  "
  4.5         ,          , ..        .
     4.4 "        "         .
..      ,   

   50762-2007   .     
5.6.   **        ,       30494,        ,    , , ,  ,  

    30389-2013,    .

----------


## .

> 30389-2013,    .


     .

----------


## Mariya78

, 1..   ,    ,    ,      ,     -,    ,   -    ,           ( ,      ),            ?             ?    ,       .5..16  171-  22.11.1995,   ? 2.    ,         .     ? 
3.     ,     ? (    "")

----------


## deklarant_

> , 1..   ,    ,    ,      ,     -,    ,   -    ,           ( ,      ),            ?             ?    ,       .5..16  171-  22.11.1995,   ? 2.    ,         .     ? 
> 3.     ,     ? (    "")


2)     ,            (,  , ,    ..  ..).         ,      .     ,     ,   ,        ,         ,        .        .  

3)      ,         .
         "",     : "  ,         ,  .
             ,       
.2.1. . 21  " " ...                   ,       ,    **     .      (),                 (    )     .

----------


## Ptichechka

!
   ,   ,    ,  .  .,   56.10.    -  ?   , -   .    ,  .

----------

> !
>    ,   ,    ,  .  .,   56.10.    -  ?   , -   .    ,  .


          -        ,   .

----------

